# Aliante 15", Steg, Aliante 8", ADS, Aragon relisted



## jcbw6111 (May 3, 2009)

Aliante 15"
New Old Stock Phase Linear Aliante 15" SI SQ subwoofer | eBay

Aliante 8"
New Old Stock Phase Evolution Aliante 8" SI SQ woofer | eBay

Steg K204
Steg K204 Car Stereo Amplifier SPL with SQ NEW made in Italy | eBay

ADS 6.25
A/D/S 6.25, 150watts 6-channel power amplifier - mint old school | eBay

Aragon 24K preamp
Aragon 24K Preamp W/Phono Stage And IPS Power Supply | eBay

Focal utopia 5ws:
Focal Utopia 5WS 1 Way 5 38" Car Subwoofer Sq | eBay

Focal 7w2
Focal Utopia 7W2 Mid Midbass Sq | eBay


----------



## jcbw6111 (May 3, 2009)

I will soon offer NOS Focal 7w2 x2 , Focal utopia 5wsx2 and Mundorf AMT 2530 tweeters x2


----------



## jcbw6111 (May 3, 2009)

Focal utopia 5ws:
Focal Utopia 5WS 1 Way 5 38" Car Subwoofer Sq | eBay

Focal 7w2
Focal Utopia 7W2 Mid Midbass Sq | eBay


----------



## jcbw6111 (May 3, 2009)

*Pioneer DVD p3300bt $115: Aliante 15", Steg, Aliante 8", ADS, Aragon relisted*

added a Pioneer Avh-p3300bt In Dash Receiver
Pioneer AVH P3300BT in Dash Receiver 884938123341 | eBay


----------

